# Antique tractors and threshing demonstration Minooka, IL July 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a show in Illinois that features displays, steam engines, live entertainment, a petting zoo and the parade of Power each day. Primitive camping is available.

Here is a link:http://www.steamshow.org/Currentshow.htm


----------

